# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cili është përshkrimi i personalitetit tuaj?!

## DI_ANA

Te kesh "personalitet te forte",do te thote te kesh diçka qe admirohet nga shume vete,(jeni njerez qe nuk ju marrin dot neper kembe,njerez qe arrini te bindni dhe te keni autoritet te te tjeret),por edhe mund t,ju kritikojne duke perdorur nje fare "euphemismi",per te thene qe duke qene te tille nuk eshte dhe aq e "lehte" per te jetuar me ju!
Personaliteti dhe karakteri eshte ajo qe na veçon me te tjeret,duke thene per dike psh..."eh ai nuk ka karakter",do te thote qe ky person eshte shkrire midis shume te tjereve pa dashur te bjere ne sy pasi i mungon besimi ne vetvete!

Dallojme te te gjithe ne shume lloje karakteresh dhe personalitetesh dhe do te veçoja tre prej tyre...

Personaliteti i dikujt qe ka "frike",dikujt qe nuk guxon kollaj....

Dikush qe ka frike nga njerezit,sepse ne te kaluaren,ky person do kete vuajtur nga mungesa e degjimit te njerezve me te rritur qe e rrethonin.
Keta lloj personesh krijojne nje fare guaske te mbyllur ne veten e tyre,te cilen e fshehin shpesh me anen e nje humori dhe duke dhene nje pershtypje qe jane gjithmone te gezuar,vetem e vetem pasi ne kete menyre mendojne se mbrohen nga tjetri!
Shume nga ne gjykojne duke i menduar si "njerez pa zemer dhe pa ndjenja",por ata qe arrijne ti njohin ne te vertete,i dine pasurite dhe vlerat qe fshehin aq bukur ne brendesi,por qe i shfaqin vetem atehere kur ne te vertete ndihen ne besim!
Duhet shume kohe dhe shume prova qe ata te kuptojne  qe nje person ka cilesi te tilla me te cilat do te jete plotesisht i denje per te qene miku i tyre.
"Shyqyr qe kjo bote nuk eshte e perbere vetem nga njerez te pandershem"_mendojne ata dhe ne bashke!

Personaliteti i dikujt qe ka aftesine te te beje per vete....

"Dikush te cilin ose cilen e marrin per klown"!Dikush qe nuk ka turp te flase me te gjithe.Dikush i cili mendon se eshte me mire te besh te qeshesh te tjeret sesa te besh qe ata te mendojne qe je i zgjuar!
C,faredo qofte pamja e tij,ai ose ajo nderon veten duke treguar qe eshte "ai vete"dhe jo dikush tjeter dhe ka plotesisht te drejte.
Per shoket ky person eshte ai qe i ben per te qeshur dhe me te cilin kalojne momente gazmore,kurse per femrat ky lloj mashkulli eshte nje "sex appeal",i pashmangshem dhe nje Don Zhuan i vertete!
Femrat per keta lloj meshkujsh jane thjesht nje gjah i perditshem qe i shtohet tabeles se qitjes....deri ne diten kur nje femer fillon ti rrahi syrin dhe zemren dhe aty cdo gje ndryshon!
Dhe atehere aty del nje mashkull i ndjeshem dhe teper i kujdesshem,nje mashkull qe mund te quhet si miku me i mire i femres!
E njejta gje ndodh edhe me seksin femer....ashtu sic ka meshkuj te tille ka edhe femra te tilla!

Personaliteti i seriozit....

O zot çfare seriozi!Ne pune,ne dashuri,ne miqesi asnje nuk mund te beje shaka me te.Pakujdesia e tij legjendare thyen pak ate akull te krijuar i cili i jep keti lloj personaliteti nje fare "pelqimi".
Si pakuptuar ne kete menyre arrin qe te behet dikush per te cilin kemi nevoje!
Qofte per femrat,qofte per meshkujt...
Nje njeri i tille ka qene teper i dashur nga te tjeret dhe e kane perkedhelur deri ne  piken me te fundit te absurditetit.Gje e cila i jep ketyre personave nje besim te pashmangshem ne veten e tyre dhe qe i ben te çajne rruget e jetes pa patur frike!
Por nga ana tjeter,fakti qe ata fitojne gjithmone,u dobeson dicka tjeter,duke i bere me te dobet ne zemer,duke i bere te besojne me kollaj,duke i bere te besojne qe mjafton te duash te miren per ta arritur....deri ne diten ku e kuptojne edhe ata vete me dhimbje qe te duash te miren,nuk mund ta arrish gjithmone dhe nuk mund te fitosh gjithmone kunder te keqes aq lehte!
Mos eshte ketu fillimi i pjekurise....?!

Si mund ta pershkruani me pak fjale personalitetin tuaj?
Do te donit ta ndryshonit?!

Respekte

----------


## land

Si mund ta pershkruani me pak fjale personalitetin tuaj?
Nuk do e pershkruaj.
Do te donit ta ndryshonit?
Jo kurre

----------


## xfiles

une nuk di ta peshkruaj, di te them qe jam çuni me i mire qe kam takuar ndonjehere  :ngerdheshje: .
seriozisht, do duhej nje person tjeter te merrte ne analize personalitetin tim,
po ta bej une do kete konflikte interesi.

jo, nuk do ta ndryshoja personalitetin tim, une ndihem mire fare ashtu si jam.

----------


## Fiona

Ta pershkruaj? Ka shume gjera duhet te me njofesh vete...po jam icik indiferente.
Do ndryshoja noi gjo? Jo.

----------


## Gimi3

> *DI_ANA:* Si mund ta pershkruani me pak fjale personalitetin tuaj?
> Do te donit ta ndryshonit?!
> 
> Respekte


pershendetje *DI_ANA* , duke e marre parasysh qe askush nuk eshte perfekt ... mundohem te jem :

 Njeri i sjellshem , njeri me te cilin mund te mirresh vesh , i kendshem me sens humori , llafazan , i qete , i vetepermbajtur , me karakter , i dhimbsur per te tjeret , i interesuar , i hollesishem , njeri qe ka raporte te mira me te tjeret .
 Me shume vetbesim , i ndjeshem , me qendrim pozitiv , zemergjere per te tjeret , me kujtese te mire , njeri qe pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja , i afte per ti gezuar ose ti bej njerezit te qeshin , i afte te motivoj vetveten dhe te tjeret , i kuptueshem , njeri qe pelqen sportin , udhetimin etj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiona

> pershendetje *DI_ANA* , duke e marre parasysh qe askush nuk eshte perfekt ... mundohem te jem :
> 
>  Njeri i sjellshem , njeri me te cilin mund te mirresh vesh , i kendshem me sens humori , llafazan , i qete , i vetepermbajtur , me karakter , i dhimbsur per te tjeret , i interesuar , i hollesishem , njeri qe ka raporte te mira me te tjeret .
>  Me shume vetbesim , i ndjeshem , me qendrim pozitiv , zemergjere per te tjeret , me kujtese te mire , njeri qe pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja , i afte per ti gezuar ose ti bej njerezit te qeshin , i afte te motivoj vetveten dhe te tjeret , i kuptueshem , njeri qe pelqen sportin , udhetimin etj.


 :syte zemra:  Pse s'thu ti Gimi, qeke taman.

----------


## Zombi

Do te ishte mire te kishte ca opsione, sic thote gimi3. Do te ndjehemi me te lirshem per zgjedhjen apo mundesine qe na pershatet me se miri! 

Te flas per personalitetin tim me duket e tepert, mire thote xfiles konflikt interesi, mbase dikush tjeter mund te gjykoje me drejte   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Personaliteti i dikujt qe ka aftesine te te beje per vete....



Un kte personalitet kam, si thua ta nderroj?? Kam nevoje ta nderroj?

----------


## Gimi3

> Pse s'thu ti Gimi, qeke taman.


Pershendetje *Fiona23* , 

Sic e ceka me lart ne pyetjen e bere nga *DI_ANA* , thashe se askush nuk eshte perfekt , taman nuk jam , i kam 180 cm  ... hahah 

Une personalisht parapelqej ti vleresoj njerezit per nga mendja ( mendja zbukuron njeriun ) & zemra  :buzeqeshje:  , nuk me pelqen ti gjykoj njerezit ne baze te pamjes !

----------


## DI_ANA

Opsionet njeriu ja njeh vetvetes me mire se kushdo dhe nuk ka nevoje per shembuj..
Hapa nje teme ku mund te flasim gjeresisht mbi personalitetin pa u keqkuptuar dhe pa u gjykuar!
Te flasesh mbi personalitetin qe te karakterizon nuk mendoj qe eshte dicka qe varet nga mendimi i te tjereve,perkundrazi!
Gimi shume pergjigje e drejte....

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Un kte personalitet kam, si thua ta nderroj?? Kam nevoje ta nderroj?



Nqs e ke ta gezosh....une nuk jam psikologe dhe siç thashe hapa nje teme ku ne te cilen nuk jeni te detyruar te pergjigjeni!!

----------


## Fiona

> Pershendetje *Fiona23* , 
> 
> Sic e ceka me lart ne pyetjen e bere nga *DI_ANA* , thashe se askush nuk eshte perfekt , taman nuk jam , i kam 180 cm  ... hahah 
> 
> Une personalisht parapelqej ti vleresoj njerezit per nga mendja ( mendja zbukuron njeriun ) & zemra  , nuk me pelqen ti gjykoj njerezit ne baze te pamjes !


Normal!!! Pamja esht vetem fillestare, pastaj njeriu te ben per vete  :Lulja3: .

----------


## DI_ANA

Me falni per nderhyrjen po do te desha ju lutem te mos prishni temen duke e kthyer ne chit_chat!
Per nr tel ekziston pv..
Respektoni temat e te tjereve ashtu siç bej edhe une me tuajat.

Flm

----------


## trysil

Ne ndonjëherë besojmë se jemi të përkryer. Por, jo, assesi nuk jemi të përkryer, ngase shumë herë na vie ndoht për një veprim që kemi bërë. Na vie ndot nga vetja, por s' kemi ç' i  bëjmë vetes, ngase e duam më shumë se çdo kë tjetër. Ka raste kur e arsyetojmë edhe të paarsyeshmen ngase nuk jemi të gatshëm të ballafaqohemi me pjesën e Unit që na i arsyeton gjërat. 
Njeriu nuk është i përkryer, nuk ka qenë dhe as që do të bëhet...
Individët, patjetër që ndryshojnë, por megjithatë edhe ata janë të mirë, shumë të mirë, të shkëlqyeshëm, por kurrsesi të përkryer. Bile këta na habisin më së shumti kur shfaqin (pasi nuk kanë mundur ta fshehin) egoizmin. 

_______________
Azem Shkreli i madh pyet në një varg të tij:

''Po të takohesh me veten sy më sy
Do ta përqafoje apo kishe për ta pështy?!" 

 ?

----------


## xfiles

> ''Po të takohesh me veten sy më sy
> Do ta përqafoje apo kishe për ta pështy?!"


vetem se vetja ime eshte çun, dhe jam hetero, po nje perqafim nuk do ia kisha kursyer. Po te ishte versioni femer i imi, patjeter qe do i fusja dhe nje te puthur.

----------


## DI_ANA

Flm Gimi....Asgje!

Duhet te dish qe njerezit ashtu siç thashe kane personalitete te ndryshme dhe jo gjithmone i pershtatemi njeri tjetrit!
Secili nga ne tregon dhe shfaq karakterin e tij dhe ne asnje menyre mendimet e te tjereve nuk duhet te na pengojne per te mos vleresuar veten dhe per te ecur perpara!

respekte

----------


## ShocK

Serioz po, por jo aq shumë sa mos të pranoj shakatë e bëra nga shoqëria ose nga e dashura. Kam tipin që dëgjoj shumë edhe flas pak, por po fillova të flas nuk pushoj kollaj  :shkelje syri:  (Kjo gjë ndodh vetëm me rrethin shoqëror). 
*Për më tepër mund të flasi ndonjë person që më njef...!*

----------


## xfiles

> Kam tipin që dëgjoj shumë edhe flas pak, por po fillova të flas nuk pushoj kollaj  (Kjo gjë ndodh vetëm me rrethin shoqëror).


e kam dhe une kete,
ndonjehere behem llafazan i keq.

----------


## J@mes

Me sa mbaj mend teoria me e hershme mbi personalitetin e njeriut ishte ajo e Hipokratit i cili percaktoi 4 tipe personalitetesh. 

Sanguine (gjaku)
Kolerik ( i vrerosur) 
Flegmatik (arrogant dhe i veshtire) 
Melankolik (i trishte)

*Kolerik:* percaktohen individet me keto karakteristika; lozonjar, i shkujdesur, i bute, konfuz, i shoqerueshem, optimist, i kenaqur, emocionohet lehte, i ndjeshem.

*Sanguin:* percaktohen individet me keto karakteristika; nxehet shpejt, egocentrik (shume egoist), ekzibicionist (qe i pelqen te duket dhe perdor te gjitha format per te rene ne sy), gjaknxehte, lehtesisht i ndikueshem.

*Flegmatik:* percaktohen individet me keto karakteristika; i arsyeshem, parimor, i kontrolluar ( i matur), konseguent, i qete, shkeputet lehte, gjakftohte i ngadalte, i ftohte.

*Melankolik:* percaktohen individet me keto karakteristika; i ankthshem, i shqetesuar, i palumtur, skeptik, serioz, i mendushem.

Kuptohet se tani teorite mbi personalitetin kane ecur perpara por gjithsesi nje pjese e madhe e njerezve vazhdojne te pershkruajne dashur ose pa dashur personalitetin e tyre ne kete forme.

Nese do pershkruaja personalitetin tim me anen e kesaj teorie per t'ju pergjigjur pyetjes se bere nga DI_ANA:



> Cili eshte pershkrimi i personalitetit tuaj?!


Une mendoj se jam nje perzierje e te 4-ter tipeve pa dashur te hedh poshte teorine e Hipokratit  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Te gjitha postimet jasht teme jane eliminuar.

Kalofshi mire!

----------


## xfiles

James,
nje gje nuk kuptova une
ne fillim thua se Flegmatik eshte (arrogant dhe i veshtire) 
pastaj e pershkruan me gjeresisht si i arsyeshem, parimor, i
kontrolluar ( i matur), konseguent, i qete.

arrogant dhe i veshtire nuk para perputhen me ato cilesite e dyta....
boh, kshu mendoj une.

----------

